# Cockatiel Chewing Cardboard?



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello,

My cage is sitting on a cardboard for it to gain some height..
and many times they chew the cardboard and making the holes in it bigger..
my question is is it harmless for them to chew it? is there a possibility for them to choke on it? it's been going on already a few months and all this whole chewing thing which seems completely harmless I just want to be sure if I should worry about anything or not?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

It depends if there is glue, binding, toxins, etc. on the cardboard that could be harmful. As long as they're not chewing on it constantly all the time, I don't think it's a big problem. Birds are curious and many find paper fascinating, lol. As long as it doesn't store up in their crops from eating tons, it's should be fine. Hopefully others can chime in on this....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Do they have any shredding/chewing toys in their cage? This could help if they don’t, they can be destructive when they want to be.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2011)

They do have toys but they like to chew the cardboard way more..
When you say it store up in their crops, I mean.. it get rid in their droppings right?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Well from my understanding, if the cardboard passed right through the body it would end up in the droppings. Storing up in the crop is the bad thing that causes problems.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It is simple to remove the problem in case it does harm them (and it is better to get rid of the problem sooner rather than later), remove the cardboard all together and replace it with something that cannot be chewed, and if they do, use something that will not be harmful to them.


----------

